# Macskás youtube videókat keresek, de csak komolyakat!



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Március 22)

Helló mindenki... olyan jutub videók linkjeit szeretném ha bedobnátok ide e topikba nekem, amik MACSKÁKRÓL szólnak, tágabb értelemben macskafélékről de ELSŐSORBAN és FŐLEG házimacskákról! Az hogy konkrétan miféle „fajta” macska, kövér vagy sovány, milyen a színe, sziámi vagy perzsa vagy akármi más, teljesen lényegtelen a számomra. Ami igazán fontos, hogy nem olyan videókra vágyom ami úgymond „cuki” és/vagy humoros, szóval nem azért kellenének a videók hogy „jaj de édi kis aranyos”, hanem olyanokat keresek amik igazi tudományos alapossággal (vagy legalábbis azt megközelíteni igyekezvén) mutatja be a macskák természetrajzát: szokásaikat, biológiájukat, természetüket, netán épp azt miként háziasították feltehetőleg egyiket-másikat; mire képes és mire nem egy macska; esetleg kísérleteket velük amikkel kideríteni próbálják az intelligenciájukat hogy mennyire „okosak”, mit „gondolnak”; milyen körülmények közt meddig élnek; a macskák evolúcióját; stb.

Tehát, „mindent tudni óhajtok a macskákról”.

Ismétlem nem azért kellenek a videók hogy gyönyörködjek bennük, és nem is macskákkal folytatott cirkuszi produkciók érdekelnének, hanem a lehető legtudományosabb értekezések, még azt se bánom ha amúgy hótt' unalmasak egyeseknek, csak korrektek és tényszerűek legyenek!

Mindennek az oka, hogy bár már írtam macskákról, de csak úgy mellékesen, egy állatregényben ami azonban főként hiúzokról szólt. Most azonban egy újabb művön dolgozom, s ebben terveim szerint központi szerepe lesz a macskáknak. Egy „macska” már van is benne, de az „űrmacska”, hehehe, ellenben tervezem a művet kapcsolatba hozni a legigazibb „földi” macskákkal is, és még ha el is térek majd netán a valóságtól írás közben, teljesen pontosan tudni akarom hogy mi az ami kitaláció, hol miben „hazudok”. Már ha elkövetek olyat egyáltalán.

Természetesen már most se vagyok síkhülye a macskákat illetően (eleve, egész életemben eddig nagy macskabolond voltam...), de elvem hogy komolyabb munkák előtt alaposan a téma mélységére ások, és nem elégszem meg felületes ismeretekkel.

Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket! De mert a macska tényleg elég népszerű állat, gondolom sok linket kapok majd aminek végignézése idő, ezért nagyon szépen kérek mindenkit, tényleg ne „cuki és aranyos” videókat linkeljen a cicákról! Én is tudom hogy aranyosak (nem is írnék róluk ha nem így gondolnám), semmi kifogásom amúgy az ilyen videók ellen se, de sok videó végignézése sok időbe telik, s most a cél kifejezetten a TERMÉSZETTUDOMÁNYOS ismereteim bővítése cicus ügyben, nem a szórakozás!

Köszönöm ismét, előre is!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 22)

Kutyas csalad leven az elso cica a csaladba par napja erkezett.
Az unokam vegre megkapta a cicust amire anyira vagyott.
Az elso ket nap se nem evett se nem ivott hanem elbujt, ugy tunt mindenkitol es mindentol fel.
Azt mondtak ,hogy meg aa cica mama nem tanitja meg "szobatisztasagra" kiscicat addig nem szbad elvalasztani oket. Utana mar a mama macsek paterolja ki a kolkeit az alombol,hogy onnaloan eljenek.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Március 22)

Tényleg helyes. Én egyszerűen nem is értem, bevallom, hogyan kedvelheti valaki jobban a kutyákat mint a macskákat. Azzal nincs baj ha valaki szereti a kutyákat (bár én nem igazán vagyok oda értük). De hogy jobban szeretni egy kutyát mint egy macskát...?! Egyszerűen felfoghatatlan a szememben.

Talán írtam már, rég elterveztem, ha már nagyon vén leszek, s nyugdíjba vonulok (ezt nem szó szerint kell érteni, nem lesz nyugdíjam úgyse, de amit addig megspóroltam abból élek majd...), akkor veszek egy macskát magamnak (ha lesz mázlim kapok ingyen is), de direkt és szántszándékkal valami iszonyatosan hatalmas állatot, valami „lusta dögöt”, mármint amit mások e kifejezéssel illetnek, amelyik egész nap csak heverészik és az istennek se mozdulna meg, talán akkor se kapja el az egeret ha az ott tornázik a hátára mászva...

Szóval valami tökéletesen haszontalan lustaságot ami semmire se jó. Csak hogy legyen. Nem várok én el tőle semmit csak hogy szerethessem... érdek nélkül...


----------



## cat34 (2018 Március 27)

Én tulajdonképpen minden állatot szeretek, kivéve a szúnyogot, a legyet és a csótányt.
Ha kutya vagy macska közül kell választani, egyértelműen macska.
Házi vagy vad édes mindegy. Fő, hogy doromboljon, fújjon, karmoljon .
Az irodám falán is Cecil "vigyáz és néz le rám".

Sajnos jelen pillanatban nincs cicánk, de régebben volt egy cirmos. Úgy neveztem el, hogy Zokni, mert a négy mancsa közül három fehér volt a negyedik pedig végig cirmos.
Ő aztán ízig-vérig macsek volt.
Nem fialt sok cicát, max. 3-at, de azok aztán gyönyörűek voltak.
Egyik alma úgy került haza, hogy végignéztük, ahogy a szomszéd ház padlásáról csalogatja hazafele a lurkókat. Az egyik cicus nem akart végigmenni a fa ágán és úgy leugrani, úgyhogy a drága mama kétszeri próbálkozás után egyszerűen lepofozta. A frász jött ránk, azt hittük megsérült, de nem és végül ő lett a nagy kalandor a három közül.


----------



## cyrca (2018 Április 7)

Nem youtube videó ugyan, de talán hasznodra lehet Abigail Tucker könyve: Oroszlán a kanapén.
Nálunk a Jaffa adta ki, az eredetije Abigail Tucker: The Lion in the Living Room, Simon & Schuster, New York, 2016

És Terry Pratchett: Az igazi macska. Nem mondhatom, hogy tudományos érdeklődést kiszolgáló könyv, de arról 100%-ig meggyőzött, hogy Pratchett garantáltan jól ismeri a macskákat. (Meg a macskatartókat.) Macskarajongóknak - ha nem is kötelező, de minimum - ajánlott olvasmány.
-
Még valami eszembe jutott: kutyatémában tudtommal sokkal bőségesebb a szakirodalom (pl. Csányi, Miklósi a magyar nyelvűek közül), talán érdemes lehet azokban is elmélyülnöd egy kicsit.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Április 8)

cyrca írta:


> Nem youtube videó ugyan, de talán hasznodra lehet Abigail Tucker könyve: Oroszlán a kanapén.
> Nálunk a Jaffa adta ki, az eredetije Abigail Tucker: The Lion in the Living Room, Simon & Schuster, New York, 2016
> 
> És Terry Pratchett: Az igazi macska. Nem mondhatom, hogy tudományos érdeklődést kiszolgáló könyv, de arról 100%-ig meggyőzött, hogy Pratchett garantáltan jól ismeri a macskákat. (Meg a macskatartókat.) Macskarajongóknak - ha nem is kötelező, de minimum - ajánlott olvasmány.
> ...



Köszi a tippet, az „igazi macskát” meg is leltem bedigizve, elkezdtem olvasni így az első két oldal alapján tetszik - tulajdonképpen, azt kell mondjam - bár ismétlem még csak 2 oldal alapján ismerem - az író stílusa egészen közel áll az enyémhez, azaz feltehetően remek szórakozás lesz!

A másikat azonban, az „Oroszlán a kanapén”-t nem találtam meg bedigizve. Esetleg tudnál ebben segíteni?


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Április 8)

cyrca írta:


> Még valami eszembe jutott: kutyatémában tudtommal sokkal bőségesebb a szakirodalom (pl. Csányi, Miklósi a magyar nyelvűek közül), talán érdemes lehet azokban is elmélyülnöd egy kicsit.



A kutyákkal csak 2 bajom van:

1. Nem igazán kedvelem őket, mert ha kicsik, állandóan akkora ricsajt csapnak az ugatásukkal mintha egyszemélyben egy egész bőgőmajomcsorda volnának, ha meg nagyok, akkor VESZÉLYESENEK tartom őket. Ez van. Most mondhatod hogy miféle férfi vagyok ha félek a kutyáktól, de nem igaz hogy félek, mert kibírom a közelségüket. Csak nem szeretem őket. Van amúgy erre pár olyan okom is, ami megtörtént esemény. Ennek ellenére, a félelem szó túlzás, mert arra is volt már példa hogy én mentettem meg nőt kutyától a közbelépésemmel (pedig nemhogy bot de egy aktatáska se volt nálam...). De ugye az az esemény se olyasmi hogy miatta megszeressem a kutyákat.
2. Nem is szándékozom kutyákról írni, ha netán mégis felbukkan majd egy kutya a művemben vagy valamelyik másik művemben, csak mellékszereplő lesz, emiatt nem érdemes nagy erőfeszítést belefeccölnöm a tanulmányozásukba.

A macskákat viszont tényleg szeretem, már azt is élveztem amikor a hiúzos művem írásakor a hiúzokról beszereztem minden fellelhető infót. Ugye, a hiúz is macskaféle... (bár, a hiúz épp hogy nem szereti a macskákat, sőt kifejezetten utálja őket...)

Sokat gondolkodtam azon, melyik másik állat lehetne még amelyet ennyire megkedvelnék, de semelyik nem versenyezhet velük. Írtam pedig lóról is már, de hiába. A macskákkal semmi más nem versenyezhet. Ja, a kaméleonokat is nagyon szeretem, meg az imádkozó sáskákat is. De akkor se annyira mint a macskákat. Ez van.


----------



## cyrca (2018 Április 8)

Töredelmesen bevallom, én papíralapon olvastam Tucker könyvét.
De rákerestem:
https://ziggcopfo.firebaseapp.com/5/Oroszlán-a-kanapén-Hogyan-hódították-meg-a-macskák-a-világot.pdf
http://ebookget.download/36565531/OroszlĂĄn-a-kanapĂŠn-Hogyan-hĂłdĂtottĂĄk-meg-a-macskĂĄk-a-vilĂĄgot.html
https://niagara-club.com/oroszlan-a-kanapen-letoltes-olvassa-online/
Nem regisztráltam egyiken sem, így nem tudom, mennyit érnek ezek a linkek. Momentán ennyire futotta, felelőtlen ígéretekkel meg nem szeretnélek ámítani, így nem mondom, hogy a nagyon közeli jövőben be tudom szkennelni (a távolabbiban nem esélytelen). Remélem ez is segítség valamilyen szinten, hacsak nem törlik a linkek miatt.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Április 8)

cyrca írta:


> Töredelmesen bevallom, én papíralapon olvastam Tucker könyvét.
> De rákerestem:
> https://ziggcopfo.firebaseapp.com/5/Oroszlán-a-kanapén-Hogyan-hódították-meg-a-macskák-a-világot.pdf
> http://ebookget.download/36565531/OroszlĂĄn-a-kanapĂŠn-Hogyan-hĂłdĂtottĂĄk-meg-a-macskĂĄk-a-vilĂĄgot.html
> ...



Hát nézd, köszi a linkeket, de én meg azt vallom be töredelmesen hogy megpróbáltam regisztrálni, állítólag ingyenes lett volna, de az emailcím után rögtön a bankkártya-adataimat kérte. Akkor pedig köszi de nem. Eleve, én online szolgáltatásokért KIZÁRÓLAG a paypalon át vagyok hajlandó fizetni. Tudom hogy az lecsíp érte jutalékot, de nekem megér annyit az hogy biztonságosabb. Így csak 1 helyen vannak megadva az adataim ugye... Amely szolgáltatás nem képes paypalos fizetési lehetőséget beállítani, az számomra felejtős.

Pláne ha már a próbaidőszak azaz ingyenesség ideje alatt is köteleznének effélék megadására... Azt ígérik azalatt nem terhelik meg a kártyámat de minek bízzak meg a szavukban?!

Pedig ha amúgy megtetszett volna a szolgáltatásuk, simán hajlandó lennék fizetni effélékért. Szeretek olvasni. Volt már hogy rendeltem (igaz hogy angol) könyvet ebayről is, máshonnan is, papíralapút is és ebookot is, sőt, még egy hangoskönyvet is. (az is angol). Tehát nem smucigságról van szó, de nekem mint konzervatív öregúrnak megvan a magam elképzelése arról, e dolgoknak hogyan illene mennie, meg elég gyanakvó is vagyok az internettel kapcsolatban, szóval így inkább nem.

De azért köszi a jószándékodat ismételten, tudom hogy nem a te hibád.


----------



## cat34 (2018 Május 4)

Álmaim cicája 

kicsinek:





nagynak:







Nekem tulajdonképpen a pöttyös tetszik, de a csíkos is gyönyörű:


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Május 4)

cat34 írta:


> Álmaim cicája
> 
> kicsinek:
> 
> ...


Egészen tigrisszerűek. Tényleg nagyon szépek.


----------



## cat34 (2018 Május 11)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Egészen tigrisszerűek. Tényleg nagyon szépek.



Bengáli házimacskák.
Ez egy hibrid faj. Itt bővebben olvashatsz róluk:

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bengáli_macska

Ja igen, rohadtul drágák


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Május 11)

cat34 írta:


> Bengáli házimacskák.
> Ez egy hibrid faj. Itt bővebben olvashatsz róluk:
> 
> https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bengáli_macska
> ...



Érdekes amúgy hogy drágák, mert tudok róla hogy a csíkos macskafajta tuladonképpen az „eredetihez” legközelebb álló, azaz a legősibb.


----------



## cat34 (2018 Május 28)

Erre a videóra éppen most bukkantam.
Cukiság a javából

http://www.delmagyar.hu/szorakozas/...legkisebb_vadon_elo_macskaja_-_video/2545344/


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Május 28)

cat34 írta:


> Erre a videóra éppen most bukkantam.
> Cukiság a javából
> 
> http://www.delmagyar.hu/szorakozas/...legkisebb_vadon_elo_macskaja_-_video/2545344/



Tényleg nagyon aranyos, köszi!


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Május 28)




----------



## eddy56 (2018 Május 28)




----------



## cat34 (2018 Augusztus 18)

Nemrég láttam az RTL Klub hiratóban. Azt hittem besza......k rajta annyira édesek.
És milyen leleményes örökbeadási módszer .
Az árva kiscicáknak rendeznek egy amolyan superbowlt és igy talán hamarabb gazdijuk lesz. 

http://rtl.hu/rtlklub/hirek/latnod-kell-amerikai-foci-macska-modra


----------



## cat34 (2018 Szeptember 22)




----------



## cat34 (2018 Szeptember 25)




----------



## cat34 (2018 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Kívánság (2019 Július 6)

Kedves Fórumozók! Elnézést, hogy kérésemmel ide fordulok, de szerintem ez a megfelelő hely, hisz a hiúz is egy nagymacska.

*„ Környezet gazdagítás nagymacskák, kiemelten a hiúzok számára vadasparkban”* témában szakdolgozathoz ezúton keresek segítséget, forrásokat, könyveket, kutatási eredményeket, konferencia előadásokat, folyóirat cikkeket stb..

Cél pl.

- A természetes élőhely, állatkert, vadaspark különbségeinek bemutatása.
- A nagymacskák jelenének és jövőképének felvázolása. 
- A hiúz életének új kihívásai és jellegzetességei- ennek megfigyelése.
- Annak bemutatása, hogy mit tehet egy vadaspark annak érdekében, hogy a természetes élőhelyhez lehető leginkább hasonló környezetet alakítson ki a nagymacskák számára, környezeti ingereket biztosítson és emellett fenntartsa az állatok vad ösztöneit.
- A továbbfejlődés lehetőségeinek összegyűjtése. Ez talán a legnehezebb.
Sajnos nagyon kevés netes lehetőséget találtam idáig és az idő sürget. Ezért kérnék ezúton segítséget, melyet *előre is köszönök*.


----------

